# Upload a brief timeline of the history of your relationship



## burlog82 (15 d ago)

Hi, 

Would appreciate it if you can confirm your experience and feedback on how to best answer *"Upload a brief timeline of the history of your relationship:" *which is part of SMC visa application. You are allowed to submit one document only.

Thanks and regards.


----------

